# Substrate for Locusts



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, what type of subsrtate do you use for locusts when moving them from the small tub into a bigger tub?

Cheers


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't use any substrate - don't know if thats right tho


----------



## swinder (Jan 18, 2009)

I dont ether. The adults im trying to breed make so much mess that i have to empty it literally every week so i just use a layering system.

Top layer, 2x kicthen role
middle - cling film
bottom, kitchen role

The reaosn for the cling film is to stop any moisture from them is just absorbed b the top layer paper towl and dont have to clean glass as well.


----------



## Roonstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Dont use anything, as said above the mess they make its easy to clean out this way....


----------

